# Freezing bread dough?



## classiccook (Nov 18, 2007)

I have my Thanksgiving meal pretty much planned but haven't figured out how to make the rolls. I've looked online a little and it seems like I can shape them and freeze them prior to the second rise. Has anyone does this? Is the flavor still okay? Any recommendations about recipes that should not be frozen or that work particularly well? I will probably make 2 kinds--a multigrain one, and one with white flour. Any suggestions or experiences to share? Thanks!


----------



## justplainbill (Nov 19, 2007)

The only doughs I have frozen have been biga and pizza doughs.  Both came back to life nicely but it takes me about six hours to get the dough from a frozen state to the point where I can do the final prebake rise.


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 19, 2007)

I make my own burger / hot dog buns that way. I'll do anything not to take my kids to the store!
Like Bill said (hi Bill!) the only problem is planning ahead in enough time to get the dough thawed out. This is usuallythe part where we skip the burgers and have spaghetti here.


----------



## classiccook (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks for the input. As long as I put it on my list, I'm sure I can remember to take the dough out first thing in the morning. Or I go with plan B--biscuits


----------



## flukx (Nov 19, 2007)

Rolls are generally pretty quick to make though since they are "yeastier". Should be no problem to start them in the morning and be ready by the time you eat. If you dont want to mess with them too much Thanksgiving day, just make the dough the night before and let rise in the fridge overnight.


----------

